# Mating?



## Shadow cat (Jul 29, 2011)

I have 2 feral rock pigeons that are unreleasable due to past injury. Im assuming i have a male and female because one is considerably smaller than the other. They live in seperate cages on top of each other indoors and i assumed they didnt like each other cause the male would attack her and pull out her feathers. But lately they wouldnt shut up and coo back and forth and he dances for her and she cant even see each other. So i put them in a cage together and he danced and began attacking her and pullimg her neck feathers so i opened the door so she could escape him and she did now hes being a bit more gentle hes backed into the corner of the cage puffed and grunting with his tail up and his wings twitching and every once in awhile she will charge and attack and he lets her but there is no mounting. Is this normal mating behavior? These are my first pigeons so i dont know much about them


----------



## Shadow cat (Jul 29, 2011)

Ok so obviously they were courting cause they just mated. Does this mean they are mates and they will get along? It would be so much easier if they lived in one cage together.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Shadow cat said:


> Ok so obviously they were courting cause they just mated. Does this mean they are mates and they will get along? It would be so much easier if they lived in one cage together.


yes.. they are a pair now.. congrats...lol... the hen will lay an egg( the first is sometimes just one) or eggs at some point and you will have to get some fake eggs or else you will have pigeons up to your eyeballs at some point and then oneday need to find mates for the offspring.. I would not seperate them now as it causes stress...they live to have a mate and go through the motions of creating a family.


----------



## Shadow cat (Jul 29, 2011)

Ok so i had planned on releasing the male as he is releasable but the female only has one wing but im not seperating them so thats not happening they live inside at the moment in a rather small cage because there coop was not suitable for the winter weather. Im working on finding a good coop for them. My question is the male can fly so when i get the outdoor coop should i allow him to come and go as he pleases or keep him locked down alsp what can i give them to make them more comfortable like im assuming shell want to make a nest right? Also does anyone know a reliable place to get the fake eggs?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you put them in a coop of some sort, you should build an aviary where they can get outside in the fresh air and sunshine. Maybe large enough to get some exercise. I wouldn't let him fly loose. Too many things can happen to a lone pigeon. How small is their cage? They need more room being two birds, as even a single bird should have room to stretch her wings out and flap them for exercise. Can you post a picture of what you keep them in?


----------

